# NFS client support for mounting kerberos shares

## manlin

Hi,

I am new to Gentoo. Spent couple days setting up my machine and is now working fine.

What I am trying to do now is mount my home directory which is exported as a kerberos protected share on an nfs server. I can moun't that nfs share without kerberos (obviously I won't be able to access it). But with option -o sec=krb5, I get mount.nfs: incorrent option was specified error.

I have dealt with this in other distros. Normally I have to start rpc.gssd service to be able to do this and that has fixed in other distros. I am wondering how to do that in Gentoo. I am running latest Gentoo with openrc.

Could someone help me resolve this please? I have nfs-utils installed and nfsclient service running with other services like rpcbind, idmapd but can't figure out how to get rpc.gssd service.

Thanks.

----------

## tuxdream

Here my configuration files :

server side:

```
# nano /etc/exports

/exports/folder           gss/krb5p(sec=krb5p,rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,sync)

```

client side:

```
#nano /etc/fstab

nfs.server.net:/folder         /mnt/nfs         nfs4    sec=krb5p,rw,users,hard,intr,proto=tcp,port=2049,rsize=32768,wsize=32768        0 0

```

Then, I start my nfs client with Sytemd :

```
systemctl enable nfs-client.target
```

But with OpenRC, if I'm not mistaken :

```
# rc-update add netmount default  

# rc-update add rpc.gssd default  

# rc-update add rpc.svcgssd default  

# rc-update add rpc.idmapd default
```

----------

